

How to Interview Developers - kelnos
http://swombat.com/2011/3/30/interview-developers

======
GotToStartup
I've been interviewing with companies recently and it's interesting to see how
some places just completely ignore these types of questions. My guess is that
there's a bit of self selection when interviewing. Some places don't looks for
passion because they themselves may not be passionate.

On the other hand, you do want to make sure they know how to program. Talking
about side projects and areas of interest may bias the interviewer when they
really just want to know how technically competent you are.

------
kelnos
I've had pretty good semi-accidental success with this method. Half the time I
don't even get to the coding questions. Usually after 10 minutes of general
technically-focused chatting I know if I want to reject the person. Knowing if
I want to hire requires more, but I'm not always convinced throwing them at a
whiteboard is the best way.

